# newbie question



## billcoke (Oct 28, 2021)

So I'm new to using a router w/ a bushing. Laugh if you must.
For a bit w/ a shank of 1/4", how big must the ID (inside diameter) of the bushing be?
I tried one w/ an ID of 1/4" and the bushing got hot and loose very quickly. So I think that I probably got that wrong.
Do I need a bushing w/ an ID of 9/32" at a minimum for a 1/4" shank?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome aboard, Bill.
it may help if we have more information about your equipment, tools and projects.
photos always help the most.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

Short answer to your question: Yes, you need clearance between the bit shaft and the bushing.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Sometimes there are bits that are poorly made and then there's the problem of metric bits in standard chucks or the opposite. Another common issue is that a bit shouldn't be bottomed out in the chuck. I typically insert the bit and pull it out about an 1/8" before tightening. A bottomed bit can cause a chuck to not tighten properly.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @billcoke and welcome to the forum.

The 1/4" shank is only part of the equation. What is the diameter of the cutter?

I would not use a guide bushing less than 1/8" larger than the cutter size....

As John said, more information on the tools and project would help us to better guide you.


----------

